
“tl;dr; I see little benefit in using a CDN at this point.” - peterbe
https://www.peterbe.com/plog/to-cdn-assets-or-just-http2
======
phillipseamore
The main benefit of a CDN is global acceleration via different networks. If
you are just thinking about servicing one region a CDN usually won't matter.

~~~
peterbe
That's missing the point. The HTML document comes from a regular origin
server, the rest of the stuff needs to be downloaded. That's a then down to a
choice: Do you use a CDN or the existing HTTP/2 connection.

